

Chrome is blocking torrentz.eu - smegel
https://torrentz.eu/i

======
tsomctl
Which will ironically make people less secure, since some people will just
disable Chrome's malware warning, or the at the very least learn to ignore the
warnings.

And Torrent Freak provides actual information here:
[https://torrentfreak.com/chrome-blocks-major-torrent-
sites-o...](https://torrentfreak.com/chrome-blocks-major-torrent-sites-over-
harmful-programs-150710/)

~~~
spamlord
This random security site that I have not vetted at all says the site loads a
file containing suspicious javascript "show_ads.js"

[http://www.quttera.com/detailed_report/torrentz.eu](http://www.quttera.com/detailed_report/torrentz.eu)

~~~
agapos
Kinda makes sense, as all ads are suspicious at the bare minimum.

------
radu_floricica
Considering the number of "Download" buttons on torrent sites, I wouldn't be
surprised at all of some of them led to an .exe file. And the updates hint
that the issue is slowly being resolved.

Nothing to worry about.

------
coastal_panda
Same with [https://kat.cr/](https://kat.cr/)

Though I assume this is a hiccup.

------
stevep98
not blocking for me

